# Rare GII-63 Willington Eagle 1/2 Pint - OP



## brynbar (Jun 25, 2007)

Greetings,

 Just got a pretty rare flask at a small estate in the Quebec area.
 It's a 1/2 pint Willington Liberty Eagle flask (GII-63), with a sheared lip and a tubular pontil. It's absolutely mint, and loaded with character.
 But here's the twist...its in EMERALD GREEN !
 Anyone ever seen this color, in this flask before ?


----------



## Bottleboy4419 (Jun 26, 2007)

wow...now that is a great lookin bottle


----------



## capsoda (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey Mike, Very, very nice flask.


----------



## brynbar (Jun 26, 2007)

Lobeycat,

 Thanks for your reply.

 I also photographed it next to a Saratoga Red Spring pint that I have.

 Colors are identical.

 Heckler has sold lighter versions in the $1000 - $2000 range.

 I have already been offered a large sum for this, but might end up keeping it, as its color is so unique to the Connecticut Glass Houses.

 brynbar


----------



## Beebs (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey brynbar, I just looked up your beautiful Flask, according to Michael Polak's book titled "Bottles" the 5th edition, your Flask "Liberty-Eagle-Willington-Glass-Co-West Willington-Conn, Medium blue green, half pint, smooth base, applied double collar mouth, American 1856-1875.....$500.00-$700.00  

 Don't know if that helps you any, but there you go.....Happy Digging....Beebs


----------



## brynbar (Jun 26, 2007)

Beebs,

 Thanks for your research.

 I just got the latest book...THE AUCTION PRICE REPORT.

 It reflects what people are currently paying, and seems to be a good indicator of trends, odd colors, varients, etc...

 Thanks again,

 brynbar


----------

